# Bear Grylls Appreciation Thread (Graphic Content)



## Philligan (Feb 10, 2011)

Is anyone more bad ass than Bear?


----------



## Sofos (Feb 10, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Is anyone more bad ass than Bear?



the answer is in your display pic


----------



## Philligan (Feb 10, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> the answer is in your display pic



Haha trouche. Gonna keep it flowing.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 10, 2011)

Looks like I'm flying solo.


----------



## dpm (Feb 10, 2011)

Bear Grylls is an absolute legend. His camera guy is more so  Being strapped to the wing of a biplane while it inverts to let Bear jump is fucked up IMO


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 10, 2011)

Les Stroud isn't too shabby. He doesn't jump out of planes or drink elephant shit water, but he goes out completely alone.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 10, 2011)

Bear Grylls is more American that most Americans.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2011)

Bear looks so evil after drinking the first lot of Yak's blood.  

He's a badass, just ask Leandro.


----------



## caparison_x (Feb 10, 2011)

Bear Grylls?

You mean the guy who was filming on site then going back to a 5 start hotel?


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 10, 2011)

caparison_x said:


> Bear Grylls?
> 
> You mean the guy who was filming on site then going back to a 5 start hotel?



That may be completely true. But he also did all this: Bear Grylls - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 10, 2011)

Bear Grylls might not do everything as hardcore as presented in his show, but I wouldn't want anybody else on a deserted island. Except maybe a hot redhead.

And he definitely was British Special Forces, and drinks his own piss. That's a hardcore sumbitch.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ray Mears is better 

maybe not as bad ass, but thats due to the fact he does things properly and doesn't have to go to those extremes as he's already set up a nice camp or something


----------



## jymellis (Feb 10, 2011)

leandro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 10, 2011)

13point9 said:


> Ray Mears is better
> 
> maybe not as bad ass, but thats due to the fact he does things properly and doesn't have to go to those extremes as he's already set up a nice camp or something



Ray Mears indeed. Given the choice of him or Bear on a desert island, I'd definitely go with Ray. With Mr. Mears I'd have a serviceable shelter set up by sunset, and would be brewing my own coconut vodka by the weekend. With Grylls I'd end up eating puffin shit and drinking seawater.


----------



## JamesM (Feb 10, 2011)

Les Stroud.


----------



## Dan (Feb 10, 2011)

13point9 said:


> Ray Mears is better
> 
> maybe not as bad ass, but thats due to the fact he does things properly and doesn't have to go to those extremes as he's already set up a nice camp or something



This x1000, Ray Mears KNOWS how to and DOES survive in the wild. Grylls just makes everything look harder than it actually is. His stunts might look badass, but theyre always checked before he does them.

It's kinda like a really safe version of jackass in the wild . He's just trying to make himself look badass by drinking piss...


----------



## Philligan (Feb 10, 2011)

I lost my faith in Les Stroud when I saw the behind the scenes episode of Survivorman. He doesn't know anything and basically starves himself 'til he's picked up.

It's not so much the "surviving" I find awesome, it's the fact that Bear Grylls will catch a salmon with his hands and eat it while it's still alive.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 10, 2011)

Philligan said:


> I lost my faith in Les Stroud when I saw the behind the scenes episode of Survivorman. He doesn't know anything and basically starves himself 'til he's picked up.
> 
> It's not so much the "surviving" I find awesome, it's the fact that Bear Grylls will catch a salmon with his hands and eat it while it's still alive.



exactly. my dads military, and Bear Grylls is the only survivor person he will pay attention too. yeah he understands bear is put through many of these with a security crew 10 feet behind him, but if you had the funding, and you were about to jump over a 200 foot cliff, wouldnt you want a failsafe plan?


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 10, 2011)

bear grylls is only second to this guy. now this guy is truely bad ass!


----------



## leandroab (Feb 10, 2011)

BEAR GRYLLS IS THE FUCKING MAN.



And I have his pants.
For reals..


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Bear Grylls is more American that most Americans.


 
Nope, British through and through. Balls of British steel. 


I will agree he is badass, but I prefer Ray Mears. Ray shows you important techniques and how to work with what you have, a more tool based method of survival. Bear Grylls is more pushing what you could do to survive, and doing lots of stunts (Half of which are unnecessary or dangerous). Plus, Ray talks a lot more about the history and heritige of survival techniques and the people who use them.

I like bear Grylls because of the shock value, but in terms of learning Ray Mears has taught me a lot more, like to tie plastic bags around plants to catch the consendation. Thats badass.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 10, 2011)

Philligan said:


> I lost my faith in Les Stroud when I saw the behind the scenes episode of Survivorman. He doesn't know anything and basically starves himself 'til he's picked up.


 
For his honeymoon he and his wife lived in the Canadian wilderness _for a year_ using nothing but stone-age technology. He knows what he's doing.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 10, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Looks like I'm flying solo.




Brutal, 1000 man points.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 10, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Les Stroud isn't too shabby. He doesn't jump out of planes or drink elephant shit water, but he goes out completely alone.



Les Stroud is a Nancy. Stroud worries too much about how he looks on film instead of being a beast like Grylls. Survivorman is boring as hell to watch. The guy spends more time trying to setup nice shots of himself walking off in the distance.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 10, 2011)

Survivor man is just as good. Kudos to both.


----------



## The Reverend (Feb 10, 2011)

Survivor Man has a team too. He leads you to believe that he's all alone, but he's not. I saw one where he was in some Arctic region and they pulled him out because the crew wasn't safe or something. The tips he shows you aren't any less valid than the tips Bear shows. I feel that Les Stroud tells you stuff you learn in a book, but Bear shows you stuff that revolves around the most important survivor skill: Imagination.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 10, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Survivor Man has a team too. He leads you to believe that he's all alone, but he's not. I saw one where he was in some Arctic region and they pulled him out because the crew wasn't safe or something. The tips he shows you aren't any less valid than the tips Bear shows. I feel that Les Stroud tells you stuff you learn in a book, but Bear shows you stuff that revolves around the most important survivor skill: Imagination.


Never said one was better. Bear does seem a bit more entertaining tho.


----------



## Celiak (Feb 11, 2011)

If you follow that man's advice you will die.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Feb 11, 2011)

I do dare say that Bear Grylls is more badass than Chuck Norris.


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## leandroab (Feb 11, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I do dare say that Bear Grylls is more badass than Chuck Norris.



Well, it's because he is...


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 11, 2011)

You go out in the wilderness and don't eat for days, then tell me drinking Yak water isn't necessary and brutal.


----------



## leandroab (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (Feb 11, 2011)

THREAD OVER!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 12, 2011)

Bear is a badass!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 12, 2011)

All things considered, "Bear" is a cool ass name.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 12, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


>



Rep'd for truth


----------



## Daggorath (Feb 12, 2011)

Am I the only one that thinks he's a dramatic cunt? That, and how setup everything is. There have been many stories about him staying in luxury hotels whilst shooting.

He's meant to be a survival expert, but he mostly just does shocking stuff for the camera. Can't hold a candle to Ray Mears.


----------



## steve1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Does Bear Gryls drink piss because its necessary? no, he drinks it because its sterile and he likes the taste


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 12, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Bear is a badass!



hahhah! you're killing me here! i wish i could rep you again for that, but ss.org says i have to 'spread the love before repping you again!'

hahaha!


----------



## Randy (Feb 12, 2011)

Piss that's made of piss you drank looks like what?


----------



## matt397 (Feb 12, 2011)

Randy said:


> Piss that's made of piss you drank looks like what?


 Tractor ?


----------



## Meatbucket (Feb 12, 2011)

They are all epic. Bear Grylls brings the extreme and insane situations. Ray Mears brings the class and sophistication. Les Stroud brings the "average dude" philosophy. If they all morphed together, they'd be Chuck Norris.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 12, 2011)

Daggorath said:


> Am I the only one that thinks he's a dramatic cunt? That, and how setup everything is. There have been many stories about him staying in luxury hotels whilst shooting.
> 
> He's meant to be a survival expert, but he mostly just does shocking stuff for the camera. Can't hold a candle to Ray Mears.



It's tv entertainment, what do you expect? Who cares if thing are/aren't setup for a tv show. The things he does and says would help anyone if, for whatever reason, were to find themselves to be in a similar situation. People made a big deal out of the cast of all those Survivor shows sleeping in hotels. If you have the option and got a days worth of shooting in, why not? 

Ray Mears is just as boring as Les Stroud. It's like being in the Boy Scouts when you're 7 years old and there's that weird, older kid/guy that's still squeezing into a Boy Scouts uniform and prides himself on having the ability to tie over 35 knots.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 12, 2011)

Guitarmiester said:


> It's like being in the Boy Scouts when you're 7 years old and there's that weird, older kid/guy that's still squeezing into a Boy Scouts uniform and prides himself on having the ability to tie over 35 knots.


----------



## willow (Feb 13, 2011)

I do love Bear Grylls.


----------



## Sofos (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Philligan (Feb 14, 2011)

^That last one just kinda bummed me out, so gross haha. Gonna try and keep the vids coming.


----------



## Stealth7 (Feb 14, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> hahhah! you're killing me here! i wish i could rep you again for that, but ss.org says i have to 'spread the love before repping you again!'
> 
> hahaha!



Here is another one!


----------



## leandroab (Feb 14, 2011)

SHIT EATER!!!!


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 14, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Survivor Man has a team too. He leads you to believe that he's all alone, but he's not. I saw one where he was in some Arctic region and they pulled him out because the crew wasn't safe or something. The tips he shows you aren't any less valid than the tips Bear shows. I feel that Les Stroud tells you stuff you learn in a book, but Bear shows you stuff that revolves around the most important survivor skill: Imagination.



His crew camps nearby so they can pull him out when needed, but his show isn't so much about being stranded somewhere and escaping to safety--It's about seeing how long he is able to survive in a locale. Bear spends a couple of days in the wilderness, Les Stroud spends a week. They have different approaches to it as well... Bear seeks out alternative methods to accumulate food, while Stroud seems like relies on his knowledge of what plants and fungi are edible.


----------



## MFB (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm sure there are plenty of puddles already in there. He just needs to make a makeshift straw out of one of the balls from the ball pit.


----------

